# semaforizare



## david_carmen

Cum s-ar reda în engleză românescul *semaforizare*?

(Semaforizarea intersecţiilor urmează să fie făcută…)

Mulţumesc,
d.c.


----------



## Trisia

Oh boy, a tough nut to crack... 

Incearcă aici

Poate rezolvi dacă parafrazezi niţel, şi foloseşti "the mounting of the traffic lights on the crossroads" sau ceva mai puţin complicat


----------



## david_carmen

Am parafrazat niţel. 
Mulţam, Trisia


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Cum s-ar reda în engleză românescul *semaforizare*?
> 
> (Semaforizarea intersecţiilor urmează să fie făcută…)
> 
> Mulţumesc,
> d.c.



Crossroad traffic lights (light signalling)...


----------



## Trisia

OldAvatar said:


> Crossroad traffic lights (light signalling)...




Yeap, e mult mai bine


----------



## david_carmen

Mai simplu e mai bine. 

Mulţumesc amândurora.


----------

